
AI can’t predict how a child’s life will turn out even with a ton of data - VieEnCode
https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/04/02/998478/ai-machine-learning-social-outcome-prediction-study/
======
thedevindevops
There is no gene for fate - Gattaca (1997)

